# ocean co. nj drivers pref w/ equip needed subcontracts possible



## Ferg62

I had a last minute batch of commercial accounts come my way in the Toms River, NJ area. All are high maintenance commercial accounts within a 10mi radius of each other. Work load is suitable for 3/4 ton 4x4 and comparable veh. Larger ok, SUV's may be considered (ie full size blazer, bronco, jeep) w/ plow. Salter, blower, etc are a plus.

I'm getting a proposal together for the end of this week and will be deciding what to take on so if you have experience, a good head on your shoulders, you and your equip are reliable, and you are looking for a bunch of hours to work contact me ASAP as these contracts are out longer than I'd like already and decisions need to be made.

Fair pay per/hr based on person, equip, ins, etc , subcontracts may be avail depending on time of inquiry.

You must be avail 24-7 for this winter season obviously.... We work when it snows, we're done when everything's clear and safe. I'm a smaller operation looking to expand take on more of work which means we'll be working hard but seeing maximum profit / work ratio. 
Contact me via email/phone immediately with name, location, all equipment ready and avail for work and I will get back to you shortly to discuss things.

Thank you for your interest-
[email protected]
609-891-4SPS


----------



## jdilliplane1

*snow*

i'd be all over it if toms river wasnt an hour and a half away. I have my own crew of shovelers, snowblowers, and salters. 99 f250 with 8'6 western unimount also, unless your paying travel time also? really leery of working in the city where everyone is sue happy


----------



## Ferg62

i'll have 3 smaller high maintenance accounts (1.5-2hr) east of hooper and 1 on the edge of seaside. no more of a "sue happy" area than any place else thats got idoits walking and driving.

2 others one in bayville on rt 9 that a private business, and a realty co in lacey twnshp.

if you're interested let me know im looking to lock everything up tomorrow if possible.


----------



## plowin4u

Sounds interesting, sorry i just locked into two big jobs on route 37 with 4 trucks.


----------



## Ferg62

we also comitted to a 5 acre account in that area as well so me and 2 other guys are running 6 trucks and a machine... should be interesting

feel free to contact me if you run into any problems we'll be right around your area anyway


----------



## dannyk19

*sub work*

i have a 2005 chevy 2500 hd with an 8.5 foot plow
also have a 2004 ford f-250 s-d with an 8-10 ft plow
i have 4 heavy duty snow blowers and also have guys who shovel

contact danny at 732 439 2363


----------



## BlueRam2500

I have a Honda Foreman 500 with a plow, a snowblower and operator, shovel and operator, and access to a Chevy 2500HD with an 8ft Fischer. Please contact Tom @ 973-766-6417. I have a house in Bayville so am very familiar with the area. 

Can also bring another truck with plow and more workers if necessary.


----------



## BlueRam2500

I'll be calling you later bud.


----------



## crazyboy

No equipment, but if you need a driver/operator let me know.


----------



## allie11

*plow*

I'm in momouth county area. If anybody needs some help give me a shout if Im available i'll come. [email protected]

2000 f250psd 7.3l
8ft new plow
10hp blower also


----------

